# Contaminated hyd/trans fluid!!



## Phoenix153 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello, i am hoping someone may have some advice on what i should do with my tractor. 

I have a case IH 485 with MFWD. I only purchased the tractor recently and after the first time getting it in a bit of water the hydraulic fluid became became contaminated with water. 

After finding a improperly installed and damaged seal and installed a new one im now left with a terrible amount of water in the system. The tractor runs Hy-tran case fluid and it hold 9 gal. On the advice of a local dealer i have "flushed" the system by filling it with clean fluid and about a gal of diesel, run the tractor and cycled all of the loader cylinders and steering for about 10min and then drained the fluid. 

Ive done this 3 times as well as pulling the lines of the loader and blowing them clean and emptying as much fluid from the cylinders as possible but the moment i run the tractor for a few min with new fluid its coffee cream instantly. Its starting to get very expensive and frustrating dumping new fluid in and draining it into waste barrels. Surly to god im not the only one who has had water contamination in fluid before.

Any advice on ways to clean the system without completely dismantling the tractor and manually cleaning it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

To fully drain the system you have to drain the whole system. The filter is located in front of the axle on the left side, and it will need to be removed and replaced after the two drain plugs, one on the center case, the other on the rear axle have been removed and the system allowed to fully drain.

It is also a good idea to crack the power steering hoses and allow the system to fully drain for an hour or so. Then jack up the front end so both front wheels turn from side to side freely, and work them back and forth to blow the water out of the hydraulic ram on the steering.

Failure to drain the rear axle housing will leave about two quarts of contaminated oil in the system. Failure to replace the filter leaves about a quart. Failure to evacuate the steering ram leaves about a pint of contaminated fluid. Any of these left with contaminated oil are enough to turn the fresh fluid white or milky.


----------



## Phoenix153 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanx RC Wells for the reply. I failed to mention that ive taken apart the filter durring each draining and cleaned it well (didnt want to change it to a new one each time because of the high cost). 
My system actually has 3 drain plugs and they have all spent the night open between draining's to allow them to drip for a good amount of time. 
I havnt pulled the lines off of the steering ram but i will do that before refilling again. I think i may also remove the pins from the loader lift cylinders and cycle them by hand to allow the fluid to escape from both chambers of the ram.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

With the loader you also have a hydraulic cooler by the radiator that will need to be drained, and the hoses blown out with compressed air. Without an alcohol flush, it is very difficult to remove all the water, so you will be draining and changing the fluid at the end of the season.

Most of the loader tractors have a media type filter somewhere in the system in addition to the strainer assembly. Media type filters absorb water, so will require replacement to keep from contaminating the fresh fluid.

It is a slow process, just take your time.

During the summer, if the tractor gets used in hot weather, be sure the filler plug gets loosened enough that remaining water vapor can vent when the tractor is shut down. Not sure of the weather where the tractor is located, but it is best to let it stand with everything open to allow moisture to escape in the hot sun while it drains the contaminated fluid. A week or two in the hot sun should pretty well eliminate the water vapor that will be condensed on the inside of transmission housing. Loose rags over the openings will keep out the dust and critters.

Also, save yourself some bucks and use a generic transmission and hydraulic fluid such as CENEX Quicklift, or the bulk universal tractor fluid from Costco or Walmart.


----------

